# dough mixer questions



## bimfi (Jan 21, 2010)

Has anyone ever heard of or even used a mixer from Eurodib?

I recently saw this mixer on line, and need to know if it is reliable and durable enough for some lite commercial mixing. The particular model is the Eurodib M20A. I question it's integrity only because it sells brand new for a quarter of the cost for a new Hobart 20 qt mixer.  Here is where my dilemma comes in.

I have in my possession a 20 qt Hobart mixer that is about 25 years old. About 20 years ago, I removed the guts and motor to troubleshoot an issue, and there it sits in that condition in my garage.

Recently I decided that I need it in working condition due to an increase in some baking requests. Here is where I need some advise.

Should I have it repaired by Hobart ( which will probably cost around $500), then spend extra money to purchase new attachments (bowl, hook, paddle, etc), or purchase a new mixer like the Eurodib M20A, which comes with the attachments?

Any information or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

bimfi,

If it were me, I would definately fix your current 20 qt. I have found Hobart to be incredibly expensive on repair. They've uped their prices on parts also. It is best to find local hobart certified tech and ask him or her to try and not mark up the parts.

I would also consider buying a certified refirbished 20 qt before going with the eurodib. They are getting cheaper.

I have not researched the eurodib 20 qt. but did check out or tried to check out their larger planitary. I couldn't get a straight  answer on removing the safety cage, could'nt get an answer if they made single phase. Everything advertised was 3 phase.

Sideways talk when I questioned service.

Somebody may have other thoughts, they were in Vegas.

Jeff

btw  ebay is good source for attachments. If you're looking for hooks, let me know. We should have plenty of extras.We don't use them.


----------



## bimfi (Jan 21, 2010)

I have taken your advice and am in the process of repairing my A200 mixer. It has been quite a journey, so far. All of the gears and component were sitting in a bucket for over 20 years, and the outside of the machine was rusted and chipped. I think I have finally gotten all the right parts that I need to begin putting everything together. So far, I have managed to strip off all of the paint down to bare metal and have primed and repainted it a nice glossy "Fire Engine Red" color.

Here is my question for anyone who knows more about this than I do. I have the correct type of grease needed for this job, but don't know how much to put in. I believe there are two main areas that require grease. The first is the planetary gear which is attached to the agitator shaft. The second is the transmission gear box, which houses the planetary shaft, and all of the other gears and bearings. If anyone knows where I can find this information (other than Hobart itself), I would be tremendously grateful.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Bimfi,

Not sure if this is of any help: Greasing a Hobart A200 mixer


----------



## bimfi (Jan 21, 2010)

Yes, it was some help. Sorry for not replying sooner. I was so engrossed in the rebuilding process that I forgot about everything else. And today, I finally accomplished my goal. I completely rebuilt/repaired this 26 year old mixer. I took me quite a while and a lot of patience, money, and determination. But it runs, albeit with no load on it, yet. That will be the final test.


----------

